# Not Your Typical Friday Night



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

YouTube - Not Your Typical Friday Night

One thing for sure when you peel unshed skin off a green Mamba and pull ticks off of Gaboon Vipers, it's anything but typical.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

wow very impressive the gabby was so well behaved.

jay


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

great video there, another fantastic one showing us your species:2thumb:: victory:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Great Vid! 
loved the squam at the end lol what a cutie!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice mamba, going to whach the rest in a min, once it finished uploading!...​


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

You would think he would clear the work surface before he tries to catch one of the most dangerous snakes on earth lol


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

the end, the viper what type is i, i heard you say fees (Spelling) but dont know how you spell it.
Thanks


----------



## wba6745 (Jan 11, 2007)

its a feas viper very rare completlely stunning never seen one in this country


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

and yous still aint then 
Viperkeeper lives in USA.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

snakelover said:


> the end, the viper what type is i, i heard you say fees (Spelling) but dont know how you spell it.
> Thanks


 
That was a Variable Bush Viper "saying ahhh"
Atheris squamigeria.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Steve said:


> You would think he would clear the work surface before he tries to catch one of the most dangerous snakes on earth lol


What and do it like everybody else, I think NOT. :crazy:


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

lol another great video amazing how calm the gaboon was and the way you disposed of the ticks "no not the chloro... Yes the chlorox" :lol2:


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

Beautiful snakes there, he's so calm with such deadly snakes


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Viperkeeper said:


> YouTube - Not Your Typical Friday Night
> 
> One thing for sure when you peel unshed skin off a green Mamba and pull ticks off of Gaboon Vipers, it's anything but typical.


Very Nice. And sweet name you've given to tics Lol


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

a nother good vid


----------



## robo2k7 (Oct 28, 2007)

impressive


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

brilliant vid


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice video! I love the gabby! If i ever got a DWA license i would have to have a gabby!!


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool !!!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Viperkeeper said:


> What and do it like everybody else, I think NOT. :crazy:


No but appearing safe is important when so many people look up to you - you should be demonstrating safe techniques - sort of a responsability, in my opinion anyway. Having obstactles lying around during handling generally is not the safest approach and certainly not the way that inexperienced handlers such as myself should go about handling.
Come to think of it I wouldnt advocate anyone videoing whilst handling venomous either - but thats just me.

Do not take this as an attack as it is not, it is simply my own thoughts - and you do ask for honest, constructive feedback....


----------

